

Ask HN: Review my app, twitthegame.com (sports on twitter) - ericwaller

I built http://twitthegame.com to try and bring together all the people talking about sports on twitter. I'm hoping centralization will lead to more interesting discussions.<p>I'm curious to hear what HN thinks. Thanks.
======
boundlessdreamz
1\. I would like to know what I will be able to do after i login before i
actually go through with the login

2\. Would like the automatic follow to be optional.

3\. How are you planning to popularize this ?

~~~
ericwaller
1\. I see what you're saying. Logging in does two things: it tells us who you
are so we can follow you, and it let's you post from the app (the page updates
in near realtime like stocktwits, so the idea is you leave it open during a
game or w/e).

2\. The automatic follow is mostly to avoid bumping into our follow limits
(following a bunch of people who don't follow you back makes you look like a
spammer).

3\. That's the hard part, isn't it? We're starting by trying to reach out to
the sports gambling community (who are heavy forum users), and have considered
a few interesting things like running a retweet contest for football tickets.

------
protomyth
I hate to say this, but you are moving into an area with some mighty litigious
organizations. They really don't care about fair use (..no account or
description..) so watch out.

I like the idea and wish you success.

~~~
ericwaller
Thank you. I'm not sure what you mean by fair use. Are you referring to our
republishing of tweets? Twitter's TOS gives them the right to redistribute
content through third parties (like twitthegame.com).

~~~
protomyth
No, I'm more concerned about the actual sports leagues finding some way to
come down on the service. Even frivolous lawsuits cost money.

